# Moderate Muslims maybe there's hope



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.washtimes.com/world/20050329 ... -1853r.htm

Hey seabass read this :beer:


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

I was just in Turkey and the people there (muslims) seemed to like Americans...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Man you're really getting around, Turkey wow. I would love to go there. Be careful. Maybe all this strife will pay off after all. I sure hope so. I found that article very encourageing.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm, I agree there appears to be a glimmer of light at the end of the tunnel.

Seabass I know you're a little on the liberal side ( I think), but it also appears your not partisan. So many people would not post good news. Thank you for that post. How much more our representatives could accomplish if they were as honest with each other.

You're a fortunate man to see some of this for yourself, without having to rely on the media. It was also much more valuable for me, to hear it from you.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Its funny because my first few days there I was fairly guarded...pretty cautious as to where I went, etc because of what you hear so much. But pretty soon you realize its hardly more dangerous than any big city. The same precautions apply for the most part (although women should still not wear short skirts).

I can't say if far eastern Turkey is the same as I never travelled farther east than central (cappadocia) Turkey. The coastal cities seem like southern california... not a head scarf in sight.

On the other hand, the Europeans still have nothing good to say about us. :wink:

Plainsman, to be sure I'm a liberal.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> On the other hand, the Europeans still have nothing good to say about us.


NO but they sure do love to come here and enjoy the ecomomic opportunities, our system offers. They are jealous. I've been to Europe nice place to visit but I sure wouldn't want to live under their socialist democracies. Maybe they are mad our gas is still 5 bucks a gallon cheaper than theirs, due to nothing but exobitant taxes.

They do have a lot of good looking women though :beer:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Moderate and Muslim in the same sentence seem's odd to me. They opress anything and one that they can, including WOMEN, Children and non muslim's. :2cents:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dident read the article but its not the Moderate Muslims I am worried about. Its the other ones that scare me!!


----------

